
Ask HN: What are some amazing open source Data Science projects? - kartiksibal
I have recently started my journey with data science and was wondering if someone could list some open source projects that one could contribute too, involving data science. Please suggest some beginner friendly projects.
======
knabacks
Not a concrete Project for you (the list is long with good projects), but
maybe you find some usefull stuff in the oreilly data archive

[http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/archive.html?imm_mid=0e7547...](http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/archive.html?imm_mid=0e7547&cmp=em-
data-free-na-stny16_nem4_end_summer)

------
mbaha
Extremely interested by the answer, if you're aware of some, please let me
know.

After I've dived up into some Data Science/ML books, I'm trying Kaggle right
now. Seems very focused on practical projects, so that's good.

Finding a few real-life data science projects would be a huge plus.

~~~
kartiksibal
Yes, exactly. I've been primarily following Harvard's CS109. How are you
getting ahead with it?

~~~
mbaha
I went through the Titanic "Getting Started" competition. The stack to
practice Data Science and submit results there, is really top notch, it's like
Jupyter on steroids. I love it.

~~~
kartiksibal
Are you talking about Kaggle?

~~~
mbaha
Yes :)

